# DeGrasse Tyson. "De mi instituto del Bronx han salido ocho premios Nobel, los mismos que de 'toooda' España"



## jalp9000 (22 Feb 2022)

Y tiene razón... Educación pública de calidad la de España.

El divulgador científico más popular del mundo augura una nueva edad de oro de la exploración espacial y anima a España a formar parte de ella. "Debéis recuperar vuestro ADN de descubridores, ¡vuestro país dominó el mundo!"









Neil deGrasse Tyson: "¿Sabes quién no va a las protestas contra las vacunas? Los muertos por Covid"


En verano de 2016, Neil deGrasse Tyson visitó España para dar una serie de conferencias. Un día, paseando con una estudiante de Astrofísica, vio cómo dos hombres trataban de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dmtry (22 Feb 2022)

España es un agujero infecto, que difícilmente volverá a ser protagonista en eso de la innovación y el descubrimiento.


----------



## Chuchus (22 Feb 2022)

Adn de hijos de puta envidiosos ....eso es lo que hay


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Feb 2022)

> Debéis recuperar vuestro ADN de descubridores, ¡vuestro país dominó el mundo!"



Ahora nos han convertido en una cloaca.


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Y tiene razón... Educación pública de calidad la de España.
> 
> El divulgador científico más popular del mundo augura una nueva edad de oro de la exploración espacial y anima a España a formar parte de ella. "Debéis recuperar vuestro ADN de descubridores, ¡vuestro país dominó el mundo!"
> 
> ...



Ocho de un instituto del Bronx? Un poco raro es, en USA hay en total 400 aunque muchos de ellos nacidos en otro país (nativos creo que unos 270 y muchos de ellos judios hijos de emigrados entre 1890 y 1945 desde el Este de Europa) . Como no sea un instituto muy especial de una zona con muchos judíos, que es la única explicación posible, no se. Pero es cierto que España debería tener al menos 20-25 ganadores y no un palmarés tan pobre.


----------



## ciberobrero (22 Feb 2022)

Que ha hecho este tio aparte de salir en la TV?

Quiénes son esos 8 premios nobel del Bronx? Aquí tenemos que de institutos conflictivos no salen premios Nobel, pero que el marketing y el troleo existen, no?


----------



## ekOz (22 Feb 2022)

El gilipollas de la gravedad, ya lo han dejado en evidencia unas cuantas veces.


----------



## remerus (22 Feb 2022)

Un pais gobernado por mediocres, analfabetos, corruptos ,sinverguenzas y prostitutas no puede llegar muy lejos por muy guapos que nos creamos.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (22 Feb 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> El gilipollas de la gravedad, ya lo han dejado en evidencia unas cuantas veces.




Que pasó..... ???


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (22 Feb 2022)

para que lo silencien como a luc montagnier en sus ultimos años


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

No aguanto a este tipo.


----------



## nosomosnada (22 Feb 2022)

_Bronx High School of Science (comúnmente llamada Bronx Science o Science, y anteriormente Science High) es una escuela secundaria pública especializada en la ciudad de Nueva York, Nueva York, Estados Unidos. Es operado por el Departamento de Educación de la Ciudad de Nueva York.

La admisión a Bronx Science implica aprobar el examen de ingreso a escuelas secundarias especializadas. Cada noviembre, alrededor de 30.000 estudiantes de octavo y noveno grado toman el examen de tres horas para ser admitidos en ocho de las nueve escuelas secundarias especializadas. La prueba es extremadamente competitiva, con *solo 800 de los 30,000 solicitantes* aceptados en Bronx Science cada año.

Fundada en 1938 en el Bronx, ciudad de Nueva York, Bronx Science ahora está ubicada en un área educativa conocida como la Milla Educativa en Bedford Park, un vecindario en la parte noroeste del Bronx. Según los informes, el examen administrado a los estudiantes de 8.º grado fue realizado por más de 20.000 estudiantes cada año desde 1999. Aunque originalmente se conocía por su enfoque en matemáticas y ciencias, Bronx Science también enfatiza las humanidades y las ciencias sociales y atrae continuamente a estudiantes con una amplia variedad de intereses más allá de las matemáticas y las ciencias. Con ocho alumnos ganadores del Premio Nobel, siete en física y uno en química, ha producido la mayor cantidad de premios Nobel en ciencias de cualquier escuela secundaria del mundo. Los ex alumnos de Bronx Science también han ganado dos premios Turing, a veces denominados extraoficialmente como el Premio Nobel en ciencias de la computación; seis Medallas Nacionales de Ciencias, el honor científico más alto de la nación; y ocho premios Pulitzer._

Es un instituto altamente selectivo, donde solo entran los mejores.

Claro, vete aquí y dile a la Juani y a Manolo que cuando acaben la ESO, sus vástagos no son lo suficientemente listos como para estudiar y tienen que hacer una FP.

Mucho mejor una Universidad como la española orientada a la producción en masa de titulados mutantes, con una formación más que mediocre, donde cualquier subnormal se cree ingeniero por pasarse cuatro años poniendo en un papel exactamente lo que el profesor le pide que ponga, para luego terminar repartiendo hamburguesas de plástico en patinete.

Ahora bien, que hablando de subnormales, el mamarracho divulgador éste y su mierda de programa es completamente insoportable. Bueno, como la mayoría de "divulgadores" científicos, que en realidad no tienen ni puta idea de lo que hablan y se limitan a soltar dogmas incuestionables como el cura desde el púlpito.

¿Sabéis quién no va a las protestas por las vacunas COVID?, dice el hijolagranputa.

Mi prima, que se tiró por la ventana tras el confinamiento, digo encierro voluntario, o el dueño del bar a 100m. de mi casa, que se suicidó, o el del bar al que iba con mis colegas a celebrar los cumples, que también apareció colgado en el local...


----------



## Wasi (22 Feb 2022)

Por lo menos no somos negros lol


----------



## Straton (22 Feb 2022)

no entiendo esa manía de enlazar artículos de pago que no se pueden leer ¿Os pagan por hacer promoción o que?


----------



## CARTEROREAL (22 Feb 2022)

Hemos de entender con esto que como el premio nobel ese no existía en época de Cervantes,Elcano o Cisneros;Obama,quisinger o Rigoberto Menchú están por encima de ellos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Feb 2022)

Brutal retrato del negro clareao este









Scientists Who Are Actually Stupid: Neil deGrasse Tyson


Neil deGrasse Tyson made the decision a long time ago to be a sort of media cheerleader for science instead of an actual scientist




www.breitbart.com


----------



## MAEZAL (22 Feb 2022)

Es el que quitó a Plutón de la lista de planetas... buen jilipoyas.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Akira. (22 Feb 2022)

Aquí solo descubren la vida privada del vecino o la del pescadero del barrio.


----------



## Ederto (22 Feb 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


>



eeeehhh... no me hagas mucho caso, pero juraría que no.


----------



## Ederto (22 Feb 2022)

para empezar, un "científico" que termina haciendo su carrera en televisión no puede ser demasiado buen científico porque los buenos están a lo suyo, sus estudios, sus investigaciones, sus ensayos... y no a comunicar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Feb 2022)

Premio qué? Siensia sientúfica?

A la mierda ya, estafadores!


----------



## RFray (22 Feb 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


>



Jajajajajaja, BRVBRVBRVTAAAAAALL, jajajajaja! Me cuesta creer que haya podido decir eso literalmente.


----------



## pepetemete (22 Feb 2022)

Este tío es un baboso con una muy buena memoria, pero no desarrolla una puta mierda, solo repite.
Necesitaban un negro astrofísico y encontraron al tonto éste.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Feb 2022)

Los nobel son como los oscars, se los dan a la que la chupa mejor.


----------



## froiliano (22 Feb 2022)

Tienen 8 premios Nobel: la totalidad de ellos blancos, la mayoría de ellos nacidos en los años 30, y la totalidad de ellos han estudiado posteriormente en universidades privadas de renombre y prestigio (Columbia o Harvard entre otras).


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Tienen 8 premios Nobel: la totalidad de ellos blancos, la mayoría de ellos nacidos en los años 30, y la totalidad de ellos han estudiado posteriormente en universidades privadas de renombre y prestigio (Columbia o Harvard entre otras).



Y cuantos son judíos? Que esa es otra. USa ha sido muy eficiente importando talento europeo , es lo que le dio el boom científico desde 1945. De los 400 nobel de USA 1/3 son nacidos fuera pero si sumamos hijos de nacidos fuera deben ser muchos más. Y casi 50 son de Economía, una "ciencia" que dominan abrumadoramente pero es lo que es.


----------



## naburiano (22 Feb 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


>



Brutal, esa afirmación, lógicamente, es imposible.

Necesariamente tiene que haber más átomos en el universo, que estrellas en la galaxia.


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Brutal, esa afirmación, lógicamente, es imposible.
> 
> Necesariamente tiene que haber más átomos en el universo, que estrellas en la galaxia.



Es una degraysada


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (22 Feb 2022)

Ascazo de tio intentando hacerle creer a la gente que es el sucesor de Carl Sagan, pero que no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos.


----------



## froiliano (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cuantos son judíos? Que esa es otra. USa ha sido muy eficiente importando talento europeo , es lo que le dio el boom científico desde 1945. De los 400 nobel de USA 1/3 son nacidos fuera pero si sumamos hijos de nacidos fuera deben ser muchos más. Y casi 40 son de Economía, una "ciencia" que dominan abrumadoramente pero es lo que es.



Según lo que he mirado de manera rápida, y aplicado a graduados del instituto en cuestión, 7 son judíos o de origen judío, y solo uno de ellos no lo es.





__





Jewish Nobel Prize Winners in Physics






www.jinfo.org












New York Jews won’t stop winning Nobel Prizes


With two more accepting awards on Monday, Jews educated in the Big Apple are vastly overrepresented among winners of the world's most prestigious honor




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Según lo que he mirado de manera rápida, y aplicado a graduados del instituto en cuestión, 7 son judíos o de origen judío, y solo uno de ellos no lo es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que NY vivió una oleada de inmigración judía casi continuada desde los 1890s,huyendo de pogromos en Rusiay luego del fin del imperio autrohungaro, hasta la ultima oleada pasada la IIGM. Muchos se instalaron en el Bronx y otras zonas de NY y de ahí y la posterior dispersión en buena medida surgieron los EEUU como potencia científica y cinematográfica (esto de emigrados a California). Entre 1901 y 1939 el nivel americano en los Nobel fue discreto.


----------



## naburiano (22 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Ascazo de tio intentando hacerle creer a la gente que es el sucesor de Carl Sagan, pero que no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos.



Carl Sagan era igual, un divulgador, pero tampoco descubrió nada, ni trabajo en casi nada.


----------



## Shudra (22 Feb 2022)

Este es un progre, como el kúbika de la nave espacial hawkings


----------



## El gostoso (22 Feb 2022)

Si de ciencias sociales.

Ramón y Cajal ya tal, de nada.


----------



## omin0na (22 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Y tiene razón... Educación pública de calidad la de España.
> 
> El divulgador científico más popular del mundo augura una nueva edad de oro de la exploración espacial y anima a España a formar parte de ella. "Debéis recuperar vuestro ADN de descubridores, ¡vuestro país dominó el mundo!"
> 
> ...



Pues el tiene tantos premios nobel como el frutero de mi barrio....
Eso si , no le quito razon en que españa no produce investigacion y deberia.


----------



## MAUSER (22 Feb 2022)

Obama salió de allí, o se lo dieron por negrata?, jajaja


----------



## octopodiforme (22 Feb 2022)

Margarita Del Val se lleva el Nobel seguro. Sin ella no habríamos descubierto la fakedemia.


----------



## dragon33 (22 Feb 2022)

Divulgador "sientífico" puesto en programas USANOS para cubrir cuotas raciales, además de divulgador de ponzoñas experimentales.


----------



## octopodiforme (22 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> eeeehhh... no me hagas mucho caso, pero juraría que no.



Es imposible.


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

Pues yo no he ido. La próxima vez quizá.


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (22 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Ascazo de tio intentando hacerle creer a la gente que es el sucesor de Carl Sagan, pero que no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos.





"An alien among us." Hace un buen trabajo en _Batman v. Superman_.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> para empezar, un "científico" que termina haciendo su carrera en televisión no puede ser demasiado buen científico porque los buenos están a lo suyo, sus estudios, sus investigaciones, sus ensayos... y no a comunicar.



Pero si es un actor, cojones!

Lo pone en su currículum. De hecho hay algún vídeo de Youtube en el que le sacan el tema en una entrevista en los USA.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fabs (22 Feb 2022)

Espinete me parece mucho más serio que éste bufón o su compiyogui de Biden.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Feb 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Carl Sagan era igual, un divulgador, pero tampoco descubrió nada, ni trabajo en casi nada.



Ambos charlatanes indocumentados.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Feb 2022)

Y de los 8 si no recuerdo mal 5 de ellos con Paco.


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Y de los 8 si no recuerdo mal 5 de ellos con Paco.



Menos. Cela y Aleixandre son post Paco y Echegaray y Bevanente pre-paco, como Cajal. Durante el franquismo fueron 2, ambos residentes fuera de España, JRJ y Ochoa


----------



## Von Riné (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ocho de un instituto del Bronx? Un poco raro es, en USA hay en total 400 aunque muchos de ellos nacidos en otro país (nativos creo que unos 270 y muchos de ellos judios hijos de emigrados entre 1890 y 1945 desde el Este de Europa) . Como no sea un instituto muy especial de una zona con muchos judíos, que es la única explicación posible, no se. Pero es cierto que España debería tener al menos 20-25 ganadores y no un palmarés tan pobre.





ciberobrero dijo:


> Quiénes son esos 8 premios nobel del Bronx? Aquí tenemos que de institutos conflictivos no salen premios Nobel, pero que el marketing y el troleo existen, no?





Leon N. Cooper (1947), co-desarrollador de la teoría BCS ; homónimo de los pares de Cooper [1] [2]
Sheldon Glashow (1950), físico que propuso la moderna teoría electrodébil (compartió el premio de 1979 con Weinberg) [1] [2] [3]
Roy J. Glauber (1941), físico que hizo contribuciones a la teoría cuántica de la coherencia óptica [4]
Russell A. Hulse (1966), astrofísico que co-descubrió el primer púlsar binario , proporcionando evidencia significativa en apoyo de la teoría de la relatividad general [1] [5]
Robert J. Lefkowitz (1959), bioquímico conocido por su trabajo con receptores acoplados a proteínas G
Hugh David Politzer (1966), físico que co-descubrió la libertad asintótica en la cromodinámica cuántica [6]
Melvin Schwartz (1949), físico que co-desarrolló el método del haz de neutrinos demostrando la estructura de doblete del leptón a través del descubrimiento del neutrino muón [1] [7]
Steven Weinberg (1950), físico que propuso la moderna teoría electrodébil (compartió el premio de 1979 con Glashow) [1] [2]






List of Bronx High School of Science alumni - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





8 nobel, pero no ganan desde hace 55 años.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cuantos son judíos? Que esa es otra. USa ha sido muy eficiente importando talento europeo , es lo que le dio el boom científico desde 1945. De los 400 nobel de USA 1/3 son nacidos fuera pero si sumamos hijos de nacidos fuera deben ser muchos más. Y casi 50 son de Economía, una "ciencia" que dominan abrumadoramente pero es lo que es.



¿y en que se diferencia un judío blanco de un no judío blanco?
¿en las creencias fantasiosas que tenga cad uno o en un exceso de consanguinidad?
En todo caso por muy pueblo elegido que se crean ( y salvo hipótesis reptiliana) son tan igual de blancos que nosotros.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Menos. Cela y Aleixandre son post Paco y Echegaray y Bevanente pre-paco, como Cajal. Durante el franquismo fueron 2, ambos residentes fuera de España, JRJ y Ochoa



Vale pues, entonces gracias al PSOE y la república tenemos un montón de premios de esos.


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Vale pues, entonces gracias al PSOE y la república tenemos un montón de premios de esos.



Tampoco porque los tres primeros son de Alfonso XIII y Aleixandre del 76 ó 77.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Feb 2022)

teniendo en cuenta que todo el mundo nos odia
no espero que ese mismo mundo reconozca algo en nosotros
asi que ese negro puede cerrar el culo que tiene como cara.
que me importa una mierda cuantos premios nobeles tengamos. 

al Obama le dieron el premio nobel de la paz., 
por si no esta suficientemente desacreditada esa institucion.


----------



## Von Riné (22 Feb 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Vale pues, entonces gracias al PSOE y la república tenemos un montón de premios de esos.



En la republica no cayo ninguno y con el PSOE solo 1 (Cela)

Echegaray, benavente y Ramon y Cajal son de la época de alfonso XIII. Ochoa y Juan Ramon Jimenez lo ganaron fuera.

Aleixandre con Suarez y Vargas Llosa es peruano.


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Leon N. Cooper (1947), co-desarrollador de la teoría BCS ; homónimo de los pares de Cooper [1] [2]
> Sheldon Glashow (1950), físico que propuso la moderna teoría electrodébil (compartió el premio de 1979 con Weinberg) [1] [2] [3]
> Roy J. Glauber (1941), físico que hizo contribuciones a la teoría cuántica de la coherencia óptica [4]
> Russell A. Hulse (1966), astrofísico que co-descubrió el primer púlsar binario , proporcionando evidencia significativa en apoyo de la teoría de la relatividad general [1] [5]
> ...



Curioso, vienen a ser todos de la misma generación, de los autores de la teoría atómica de posguerra. Que es el boom de UsA en ciencia usando a judíos y otros europeos emigrados. algo así como la operación Paperclip para no-nazis y por emigración voluntaria. Estos.,o más bien sus padres probablemente, fueron los huidos de la Europa oriental de los pogromos d finales del XIX y la descomposición post 1918.


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

Una cosa curiosa es que Alfonso XIII fue candidato con posibilidades al Nobel de la Paz por el servicio de correos y ayudas que creó en la IGM.no le tocó pero bajo su reinado hubo 3. A Felipe VI fácilmente le caerán otros tantos .


----------



## butricio (22 Feb 2022)

Te mira y te divulga el puto negro lloron


----------



## Giordano Bruno (22 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Y tiene razón... Educación pública de calidad la de España.
> 
> El divulgador científico más popular del mundo augura una nueva edad de oro de la exploración espacial y anima a España a formar parte de ella. "Debéis recuperar vuestro ADN de descubridores, ¡vuestro país dominó el mundo!"
> 
> ...



Este gilipollas que se lave la boca para hablar de España.....anglos-Judios y seres de luz del norte de Uropa se dan entre ellos premios Nobel. 
Son como los ondas o goyas aquí el grupo prisa dándose a si mismo el premio jojojojojo
Aunque dan más asco los acomplejados que han escrito aquí que los piratas y narizotas


----------



## Decipher (22 Feb 2022)

Pues el no será uno de ellos.


----------



## LIRDISM (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ocho de un instituto del Bronx? Un poco raro es, en USA hay en total 400 aunque muchos de ellos nacidos en otro país (nativos creo que unos 270 y muchos de ellos judios hijos de emigrados entre 1890 y 1945 desde el Este de Europa) . Como no sea un instituto muy especial de una zona con muchos judíos, que es la única explicación posible, no se. Pero es cierto que España debería tener al menos 20-25 ganadores y no un palmarés tan pobre.



Tienes a Vicente Chacón que descubrió los priones creo que en los años 50 y el Nóbel por este descubrimiento se lo dieron a un estadounidense en los años 80, así cualquiera tiene más y a Leonardo Torres Quevedo tampoco pasaba si le dieran un Nóbel, uno de los mayores genios de los últimos siglos y por contra se lo dieron a Kissinger, el de la paz no siendo la persona más filantrópica que ha habido y a Obama por ser negro, ningún mérito más o a John Franklin Enders por engañar al mundo sobre cómo se aíslan los virus.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Feb 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> En la republica no cayo ninguno y con el PSOE solo 1 (Cela)
> 
> Echegaray, benavente y Ramon y Cajal son de la época de alfonso XIII. Ochoa y Juan Ramon Jimenez lo ganaron fuera.
> 
> Aleixandre con Suarez y Vargas Llosa es peruano.



Y Cela más franquista que Suárez.


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Feb 2022)

No nos pasemos.
No tuvieron Nobel: Newton, Maxwell, Watt, Faraday, Hooke por ejemplo. Y de otros países también.


----------



## ciberobrero (22 Feb 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Leon N. Cooper (1947), co-desarrollador de la teoría BCS ; homónimo de los pares de Cooper [1] [2]
> Sheldon Glashow (1950), físico que propuso la moderna teoría electrodébil (compartió el premio de 1979 con Weinberg) [1] [2] [3]
> Roy J. Glauber (1941), físico que hizo contribuciones a la teoría cuántica de la coherencia óptica [4]
> Russell A. Hulse (1966), astrofísico que co-descubrió el primer púlsar binario , proporcionando evidencia significativa en apoyo de la teoría de la relatividad general [1] [5]
> ...













Bronx High School of Science - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Ok no es lo que uno entiende por un instituto medio del Bronx no?


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Tienes a Vicente Chacón que descubrió los priones creo que en los años 50 y el Nóbel por este descubrimiento se lo dieron a un estadounidense en los años 80, así cualquiera tiene más y a Leonardo Torres Quevedo tampoco pasaba si le dieran un Nóbel, uno de los mayores genios de los últimos siglos y por contra se lo dieron a Kissinger, el de la paz no siendo la persona más filantrópica que ha habido y a Obama por ser negro, ningún mérito más o a John Franklin Enders por engañar al mundo sobre cómo se aísla los virus.



UsA tiene 400 premios de los que 80 no son de ciencias (los de economía van a este conjunto) con un elevada proporción de judíos y/o de nacidos en el exterior. Realmente los países punteros son UK, Austria, Holanda, Suiza o Alemania, que por habitantes tienen muchos más. Hay también un poco de chauvunismo sueco, le daban hasta Los de ciencias a algún amiguete.

Curiosa esta gráfica.


----------



## Von Riné (22 Feb 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Bronx High School of Science - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la noticia , dice "mi instituto" no especifica cual ni que sea uno promedio.


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

De hecho el nombre de Sheldon Cooper lo hicieron con dos de ese instituto. A todo esto , Glashow y Cooper siguen vivos, que no lo sabía.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (22 Feb 2022)

Es alucinante como el país vecino, Francia, son los mejores del mundo en Matemáticas, y en España nada de nada, y se supone que los Franceses también son latinos,...


----------



## Saco de papas (22 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Es alucinante como el país vecino, Francia, son los mejores del mundo en Matemáticas, y en España nada de nada, y se supone que los Franceses también son latinos,...



Este subnormal no sabe que la seguridad informática del pentágono y de apple depende de la empresa de un español, y es de Granada. Y que por cierto, le han premiado en su país como uno de los 50 mejores programadores del mundo.

Lo que leéis.

Y va y dice el bocachancla que debemos recuperar nuestro ADN de descubridores y no se qué... hay que ser ignorante.


----------



## Lammero (22 Feb 2022)

Nos dora la píldora con lo del ADN de _conquistadores_ [1] para que le sigamos el juego con lo de la carrera espacial (el opio del nerdo) y al mismo tiempo nos lo quiere parchear con la ponzoña; no me cuadra por ningún lado.

Luego te enteras de que es simpatizante del BLM, los mismos que van derribando estachoos del puto Junípero como si fuera Gengis Kan y ya es para salir por patas.

[1]
En español en el original.
No nos "doblan" por la misma razón que no doblan a los nazis en las pelis de la WW2.
Para que suene más SINIESTRO.


----------



## rafabogado (22 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> España es un agujero infecto, que difícilmente volverá a ser protagonista en eso de la innovación y el descubrimiento.



Somos protagonistas en el robo a manos llenas.

Con eso basta. O les basta a la mayoría de los españoles


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Feb 2022)

Quiero que el nigga ponga esa lista de premios nobel y su etnia. Primero las pruebas.


----------



## Pasta (22 Feb 2022)

siensia 100tifika


----------



## Sapere_Aude (22 Feb 2022)

¿Sabéis quiénes tienen también un premio Nóbel? Henry Kissinger, Al Gore y Obama.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RFray (22 Feb 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> siensia 100tifika



Tsss, eh, no se burle, cavallero, acaso no ve que detrás de él está toda la galaksia?


----------



## Kerdo (22 Feb 2022)

Si le dieron el nobel a obama...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (22 Feb 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Este subnormal no sabe que la seguridad informática del pentágono y de apple depende de la empresa de un español, y es de Granada. Y que por cierto, le han premiado en su país como uno de los 50 mejores programadores del mundo.
> 
> Lo que leéis.
> 
> Y va y dice el bocachancla que debemos recuperar nuestro ADN de descubridores y no se qué... hay que ser ignorante.



El problema que al no tener ni suficientes apoyos estatales ni una economia muy grande, cualquier cosa que se crea por aquí la compran rápido para quedarse con los derechos o directamente para cerrar el negocio, solo es ver Tuenti, podría haber sido la red social número 1 de Europa, Teléfonica la compró con ordenes de CERRAR el negocio, cuando ves quiénes son los mayores accionistas de Teléfonica te das cuenta de todo.


----------



## Julc (22 Feb 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Que ha hecho este tio aparte de salir en la TV?
> 
> Quiénes son esos 8 premios nobel del Bronx? Aquí tenemos que de institutos conflictivos no salen premios Nobel, pero que el marketing y el troleo existen, no?



Dijo que un balón entró en la portería gracias a la rotacion de la Tierra.
El señor 100tífiko.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> "Debéis recuperar vuestro ADN de descubridores, ¡vuestro país dominó el mundo!"



Lo que debemos es expulsarlos a ellos de nuestro pais

Que puta repugnancia me dan estos putos subnormales del puto nacimiento que se creen que europa esta como esta porque somos subnormales, y no porque la hayan destruido hasta los cimientos y colonizado para castrarla durante todo el siglo 20, entre ñarigudos y turcochinos


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> El problema que al no tener ni suficientes apoyos estatales ni una economia muy grande, cualquier cosa que se crea por aquí la compran rápido para quedarse con los derechos o directamente para cerrar el negocio, solo es ver Tuenti, podría haber sido la red social número 1 de Europa, Teléfonica la compró con ordenes de CERRAR el negocio, cuando ves quiénes son los mayores accionistas de Teléfonica te das cuenta de todo.



A disfrutar del LIBERALOIDISMO


----------



## Maldek (22 Feb 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> siensia 100tifika



Otro sientifico mainstream puesto ahi por los pinochos, como lo fue en su dia Einstein o como Bill Gates y compañía, mas que un sientifico parece un showman (en realidad todos estos lo son)


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Feb 2022)

Señor DeGrasse, la puta Unión Europea no nos deja. Se formó para boicotear a España. Nos desmantelan la industria, nos meten criminales y sólo invierten en tráfico de personas, de drogas y feminazis.

Aiuda señor DeGrasse plox.


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Feb 2022)

Nosotros esperamos a recalificar terrenos..


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Feb 2022)

Maldek dijo:


> Otro sientifico mainstream puesto ahi por los pinochos, como lo fue en su dia Einstein o como Bill Gates y compañía, mas que un sientifico parece un showman (en realidad todos estos lo son)



Einstein está donde está por méritos propios.

Guillermo puertas es otra historia


----------



## ayton (22 Feb 2022)

Y cuántos futbolistas, eh? Jaque mate, Neil.


----------



## Julc (22 Feb 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> *Einstein está donde está por méritos propios.*
> 
> Guillermo puertas es otra historia



Je, je


----------



## Felson (22 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Y tiene razón... Educación pública de calidad la de España.
> 
> El divulgador científico más popular del mundo augura una nueva edad de oro de la exploración espacial y anima a España a formar parte de ella. "Debéis recuperar vuestro ADN de descubridores, ¡vuestro país dominó el mundo!"
> 
> ...



El divulgador científico más popular de mundo es Michio Kaku. DeGrasse vino después de la ola que desarrolló Michio en ese sentido, profesor de la Universidad de Nueva York (que es una universidad, digamos, con poco prestigio, lo cual es un orgullo para cualquier aficionado de verdad al saber, como estamos viviendo ahora). Eso sí, y en cualquier caso, a DeGrasse le escuché una aseveración o frase que me parece la más acertada de todos los tiempos (no sé si es suya, pero él la dijo):"Estamos unidos unos a otros biológicamente, a la tierra químicamente y al universo atómicamente... por lo que nosotros estamos en el universo y el universo está en nosotros". Solo por eso, mi dies y dos thank, si es que es burbujo (que debería serlo).


----------



## Viviendo Digno (22 Feb 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


>



Vrootal pero habría sido más Vrootal decir "hay más estrellas en nuestra galaxia que átomos tiene este trozo de sandia"


----------



## alas97 (22 Feb 2022)

Tenemos los goyas.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ambos charlatanes indocumentados.



Sagan indocumentado?


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Vrootal pero habría sido más Vrootal decir "hay más estrellas en nuestra galaxia que átomos tiene este trozo de sandia"



O este rico menú


----------



## megamax (22 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Es alucinante como el país vecino, Francia, son los mejores del mundo en Matemáticas, y en España nada de nada, y se supone que los Franceses también son latinos,...



La tradición matemática que tiene Francia no la tiene casi nadie.


----------



## randomizer (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## George Orwell (22 Feb 2022)

¿Para qué emprender en esas cosas pudiendo opositar con 50 años a una plaza de mueve papeles en el Hay-untamiento de Villaconejos?


----------



## megamax (22 Feb 2022)

Maldek dijo:


> Otro sientifico mainstream puesto ahi por los pinochos, como lo fue en su dia Einstein o como Bill Gates y compañía, mas que un sientifico parece un showman (en realidad todos estos lo son)



Einstein te podra caer mal, pero era un científico de verdad.
Bill Gates es un ingeniero y un empresario, no un científico.
Y tu eres simplemente un racista.


----------



## 999999999 (22 Feb 2022)

*Neil deGrasse Tyson: "¿Sabes quién no va a las protestas contra las vacunas? Los muertos por Covid"

  *


----------



## 999999999 (22 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *****'



Tarado magufo detected

GILIPOLLAAAAAAASSSS


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Feb 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Tarado magufo detected
> 
> GILIPOLLAAAAAAASSSS



AVRE Y TRAGA BAIZUO HIJODELAGRANPUTA


----------



## matias331 (22 Feb 2022)

Premio nobel de paz a Obama.........ja,ja,ja........Henry Kissinger otro nobel de Paz...........ja,ja,ja................Shimon Perez, Arafat....................ya ese premio esta prostituido hace mucho........


----------



## qbit (22 Feb 2022)

Pues este tipo tiene afirmaciones bastantes anti-supremacistas negros poniéndolos en su sitio y otras citas bastante buenas, así que respetadle un poco.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues este tipo tiene afirmaciones bastantes anti-supremacistas negros poniéndolos en su sitio y otras citas bastante buenas, así que respetadle un poco.



CUALQUIER MIERDA EXTRANJERO QUE INSULTE A MI PAIS NO ES MAS QUE UN HIJODEPUTA EJECUTABLE.

A ESPAÑA SOLO TIENEN DERECHO A INSULTARLA LOS ESPAÑOLES, NADIE MAS y MUCHO MENOS UN PUTO NEGRO YANQUI DE MIERDA Y RIDICULO CON CARA DE PEDERASTA.


----------



## 999999999 (22 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> AVRE Y TRAGA BAIZUO HIJODELAGRANPUTA



BASTARDO HIJOPUTAAAAA. 

TARADO MAGUFO AL. IGNOREEEEEEE


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Feb 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Sagan indocumentado?



Sip.

Sölo hay que ver sus desvaríos analfahistóricos, empezando por Hipatia y la biblioteca de Alejandría.

Es sorprendente cómo cualquier analfabeto de ciencias se cree con derecho divino a pontificar sobre temas de Historia sobre los que no tiene ni puta idea, más allá de los prejuicios que ha mamado de cuatro lecturas divulgativas adolescentes.


----------



## qbit (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cuantos son judíos? Que esa es otra. USa ha sido muy eficiente importando talento europeo , es lo que le dio el boom científico desde 1945. De los 400 nobel de USA 1/3 son nacidos fuera pero si sumamos hijos de nacidos fuera deben ser muchos más. Y casi 50 son de Economía, una "ciencia" que dominan abrumadoramente pero es lo que es.



No son sólo los yanquis. Es algo típico de los anglos. El matemático Terence Tao, de nacionalidad "australiana", que vive en Yanquilandia.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Sip.
> 
> Sölo hay que ver sus desvaríos analfahistóricos, empezando por Hipatia y la biblioteca de Alejandría.
> 
> Es sorprendente cómo cualquier analfabeto de ciencias se cree con derecho divino a pontificar sobre temas de Historia sobre los que no tiene ni puta idea, más allá de los prejuicios que ha mamado de cuatro lecturas divulgativas adolescentes.



Es el gran mal de nuestro tiempo, la superespecializacion...en lo suyo de la astronomía no creo que estuviera tan verde, no?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Feb 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Es el gran mal de nuestro tiempo, la superespecializacion...*en lo suyo de la astronomía no creo que estuviera tan verde, no?*



Ahí ya no puedo opinar, que no es mi especialidad.


----------



## qbit (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que NY vivió una oleada de inmigración judía casi continuada desde los 1890s,huyendo de pogromos en Rusiay luego del fin del imperio autrohungaro, hasta la ultima oleada pasada la IIGM. Muchos se instalaron en el Bronx y otras zonas de NY y de ahí y la posterior dispersión en buena medida surgieron los EEUU como potencia científica y cinematográfica (esto de emigrados a California). Entre 1901 y 1939 el nivel americano en los Nobel fue discreto.



De hecho, era Alemania el gran país científico, (aunque el resto de Europa también tenía mucho talento), antes de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, en la que se enfrentaron los dos países más importantes en historia de la ciencia: Alemania y aliados contra la judería y sus criados.


----------



## Manteka (22 Feb 2022)

Sabeis quienes no pueden aplaudir a las 8 desde el balcón?
Los 50.000 muertos por repentinitis registrados oficialmente por el Eudravigilance


----------



## richelieu (22 Feb 2022)

Neil deGrasse Tyson suma una cuarta acusación de acoso sexual


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> De hecho, era Alemania el gran país científico, (aunque el resto de Europa también tenía mucho talento), antes de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, en la que se enfrentaron los dos países más importantes en historia de la ciencia: Alemania y aliados contra la judería y sus criados.



Bueno, también lograron echar a los judíos que quedaban en Europa en brazos de USA, de ahí el resurgimiento científico de USA tras la IIGM. Alemania mantiene pese un a todo un nivel importante en ciencia y lo curioso es que UsA, que debe ser la primera potencia mundial desde la década de 1880 o por ahí, no fuera capaz de crear ciencia a lo grande hasta bastante después de ser la mayor economía. En el primer tercio de siglo los aspirantes a científico de USA peregrinaban a Alemania, era la meca.


----------



## qbit (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, también lograron echar a los judíos que quedaban en Europa en brazos de USA, de ahí el resurgimiento científico de USA tras la IIGM.



También por los científicos alemanes que captaron tras la guerra.


----------



## Kayros (22 Feb 2022)

Joder neal, tú serás el next president de la oms. Te lo has ganado, vales pa to.


----------



## Kayros (22 Feb 2022)

What is gravity, I don´t know...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (22 Feb 2022)

"¡que investiguen otros!".


----------



## DonLimpio (22 Feb 2022)

¿Desde que año se otorgan los premios Nobel?


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> ¿Desde que año se otorgan los premios Nobel?



1901


----------



## DonLimpio (22 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> También por los científicos alemanes que captaron tras la guerra.



¿captaron o secuestraron?


----------



## BigJoe (22 Feb 2022)

Carl Sagan le daba mil vuesta a este tio, no era activista político, ni creía que le olía el culo a flores como este, da grima con su tonito de superioridad moral y telepredicador.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (22 Feb 2022)

jojojojo como mola, como caen las caretas de estos jetas. Este es un storyteller y cuenta lo que le paguen.


----------



## Hrodrich (22 Feb 2022)

Solo un negro podría estar tan obcecado en que ser sabio en x campo te lo da un premiecito de mierda validado por la zoociedad que es putísimo papel subjetivo, taluec.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (22 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No aguanto a este tipo.



Normal, negro e inteligente, algo que cortocircuita al burbujo fachuzo estándar.

Ánimo!!


----------



## Chatarrero (22 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Y tiene razón... Educación pública de calidad la de España.
> 
> El divulgador científico más popular del mundo augura una nueva edad de oro de la exploración espacial y anima a España a formar parte de ella. "Debéis recuperar vuestro ADN de descubridores, ¡vuestro país dominó el mundo!"
> 
> ...



Nos ganan en premios nobel, si. Y ya si hablamos de tiroteos escolares, ahí no tienen competencia.


----------



## silenus (22 Feb 2022)

Y cuántos premios Nobel tiene por ejemplo Finlandia, paradigma de la educación superguay?

5


----------



## Covaleda (23 Feb 2022)

Enésimo artículo-charlotada para pasar el rato.

En Estados Unidos tienen desde hace bastante la costumbre de atraer talento, la mayoría de las veces por las buenas, y son más que frecuentes avances o descubrimientos firmados por gente adoptada por aquel país. Y bien que hacen si se lo pueden permitir, aunque cante mucho el que luego lo vendan como algo propio.

Por otra parte, es interesante el dato que se ha dado. El Nobel se concede por Suecia desde 1901.

Es decir, que Newton no tiene un Nobel. Ni Copérnico, ni Cristobal Colón, ni Arquímedes, ni Séneca, ni el autor de la novela más importante de la humanidad, Cervantes.

Así que no indica una puta mierda.


----------



## fisioloco (23 Feb 2022)

Siguiendo la tematica de premiados chichinabos con el Nobel, falta el de winton churchil que como obviamente no se lo podían dar de La Paz se lo dieron de literatura.....


----------



## Fiallo (23 Feb 2022)

A los españoles les da asco el ganador.


----------



## FuckCommunism (23 Feb 2022)

Negro hijoputa. Me cae mal. PLUTÓN ES UN PLANETA!


----------



## FuckCommunism (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> En realidad, nunca lo fue.
> 
> Ni siquiera está en la eclíptica. Y hay veces que está más cerca del Sol que Neptuno (por la excentricidad de su órbita).



Por esa regla idiota entonces los planetas gaseosos no deberían ser considerados como tales. Son putas bolas de gas.


----------



## Lammero (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Claro, claro..., si tendríamos que haber metido a Ceres, y al planeta oscuro ese que no podemos ver y que tanto os gusta a los magufos para dejar a Plutón. E ignorar el estudio de la creciente constelación de satélites de los planetas gigantes que son mucho más importantes que Plutón (el cual ni siquiera tiene un origen común con el resto de los planetas del "Sistema Solar", sino que se nos pegó).




Lo mismo puede decirse de Albert EinStone4Brainz y nadie lo saca del santoral.
_Se nos pegó_
A ver quién tiene cojones a quitarse esa rémora de encima xD
Queda mejor hacerle bullying a un puto planeta que no se metía con nadie.









A few Historical Frauds


Einstein, Bell & Edison, Coca-Cola and the Wright Brothers



www.unz.com


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (23 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ocho de un instituto del Bronx? Un poco raro es, en USA hay en total 400 aunque muchos de ellos nacidos en otro país (nativos creo que unos 270 y muchos de ellos judios hijos de emigrados entre 1890 y 1945 desde el Este de Europa) . Como no sea un instituto muy especial de una zona con muchos judíos, que es la única explicación posible, no se. Pero es cierto que España debería tener al menos 20-25 ganadores y no un palmarés tan pobre.



Esos premios son política, y algo peor, y se los dan a quien cumple unos determinados estándares dentro de los cuales no estamos los españoles. No os hagais pajas mentales con los premios Nobel, son un arma del enemigo.


----------



## FuckCommunism (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pues los llamamos planetas gigantes.
> 
> Porque, a pesar de estar constituidos de "gas", como usted dice, la densidad y la presión es mucho más alta que la de lo que usted entiende como "gas" libre dentro del planeta Tierra. Sin contar que tienen núcleos rocosos considerables.
> 
> ...



Aún no se ha comprobado si hay núcleos rocosos o no... Y si, tengo millones de subnormalidades aún.


----------



## Falnesatar (23 Feb 2022)

Showman de la fantasía follaglobos con la misma credibilidad que un cuñado de bar.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Feb 2022)

impresionante, viene un extranjero, hace la pelota con un comentario halagador referido a la historia de España y... salen los niños ratas a insultar a su propio país, diciendo que es un sitio inmundo con gente de lo peor, etc, etc.

me recuerda cuando salen esas barriadas de gitanos en sus casas destrozadas -por ellos mismos- y lanzan sus soflamas por la tele contra el "arcarde", que mire en qué situación está la casa, que hay ratas y que ahí no se "pué de viví"

pues eso es lo que irradiáis los nenes rata que lloráis todo el día insultanto a España


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Feb 2022)

el foro se echó a perder hace mucho, murió de éxito cuando atrajo a cada vez más morralla, la mayor parte de ella española, incluídos forococheros

la época buena fue del 2006 al 2012, la mayoría de lo venido después solo bajó el nivel



pgriyo dijo:


> Los sudacas.
> 
> Que no se nos olvide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricohombre (23 Feb 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Normal, negro e inteligente, algo que cortocircuita al burbujo fachuzo estándar.
> 
> Ánimo!!



No    

Este precisamente es un redicho, yo empecé a ver la serie esa de la "ciencia" y me parecía insufrible la soberbia del tipo!!







Este es un negro inteligente que dice cosas que los izquierdistas tacharían de _nazis. _Se llama Thomas Sowell por cierto. Siempre me he mostrado partidario de que hay que dignificar al hombre africano (y a todos los hombres) dándole buenos referentes de los que hoy tristemente carecen.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Feb 2022)

qué ignorante eres...



pgriyo dijo:


> Tu te llamas Bernaldo, como buen sudaca que eres.
> 
> Los "Bernaldos" en España se llaman BERNARDO.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Feb 2022)

efectivamente, de ignorante te trato, como corresponde



pgriyo dijo:


> Multi de tchip .
> 
> De "ignorante" (con respecto a tu perfil de mierda) es como me vas a poder considerar.


----------



## eltonelero (23 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ocho de un instituto del Bronx? Un poco raro es, en USA hay en total 400 aunque muchos de ellos nacidos en otro país (nativos creo que unos 270 y muchos de ellos judios hijos de emigrados entre 1890 y 1945 desde el Este de Europa) . Como no sea un instituto muy especial de una zona con muchos judíos, que es la única explicación posible, no se. Pero es cierto que España debería tener al menos 20-25 ganadores y no un palmarés tan pobre.



Me apostaría que es algún instituto muy antiguo donde en una época le tocó remesas de crios judíos e inmis europeos por doquier y que a partir de los 60s bajó en barrena el nivel ( negros)
Puede que algún asiático quedara y ganara algún nobel mas.


----------



## singermorning (23 Feb 2022)

No tengo ni idea, pero desde luego si los hay no estudiaron en ese instituto.


----------



## Il Corvo (23 Feb 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> _Bronx High School of Science (comúnmente llamada Bronx Science o Science, y anteriormente Science High) es una escuela secundaria pública especializada en la ciudad de Nueva York, Nueva York, Estados Unidos. Es operado por el Departamento de Educación de la Ciudad de Nueva York.
> 
> La admisión a Bronx Science implica aprobar el examen de ingreso a escuelas secundarias especializadas. Cada noviembre, alrededor de 30.000 estudiantes de octavo y noveno grado toman el examen de tres horas para ser admitidos en ocho de las nueve escuelas secundarias especializadas. La prueba es extremadamente competitiva, con *solo 800 de los 30,000 solicitantes* aceptados en Bronx Science cada año.
> 
> ...



Selectivo pero seguro que te meten ahí minorías a traición, affirmative action se llama.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> La frase es que hay más estrellas en el universo que granos de arena en las playas del planeta. Y es de Sagan.



¿Y? ¿quieres un azucarillo, campeón? ¿la lluvia moja?


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Y el trolleo y la tontada se acaban.



Tontada tienes tú para dar y regalar, pero no hace falta que compartas, gracias.


----------



## 999999999 (23 Feb 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Sabeis quienes no pueden aplaudir a las 8 desde el balcón?
> Los 50.000 muertos por repentinitis registrados oficialmente por el Eudravigilance



Compara con los muertos por Covid, y me cuentas


----------



## Manteka (23 Feb 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Compara con los muertos por Covid, y me cuentas



Que muertos por covid? Los oficiales? Los que murieron de hambre en las residencias y los contaron como koby? O los que después de morir en una BALACERA les hacen un PCR y si sale positivo lo ponen como koby??
Le recuerdo que hasta George Floyd se considera fallecido por koby

En 2020 en 3xpaña murió mas gente por suicidio que por koby entre los menores de 60 años.


----------



## frenlib (23 Feb 2022)

Creo que los mejores genes de España terminaron diluyéndose en América con los indígenas, de la misma manera que los mejores genes de los alemanes murieron en la guerra.


----------



## 999999999 (23 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Por otra parte, es interesante el dato que se ha dado. El Nobel se concede por Suecia desde 1901.
> 
> Es decir, que Newton no tiene un Nobel. Ni Copérnico, ni Cristobal Colón, ni Arquímedes, ni Séneca, ni el autor de la novela más importante de la humanidad, Cervantes.
> 
> Así que no indica una puta mierda.



No eres más idiota porque no entrenas

Te pongo algunos de varias disciplinas, a ver si te suenan, SUBNORMAL! 





__





Anexo:Ganadores del Premio Nobel de Física - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Einsten
El Matrimonio Curie
Planck
Fermi
Bohr
Rontgen





__





Anexo:Ganadores del Premio Nobel de Química - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Rutherford
Pauling





__





nobel biologia - Buscar con Google






www.google.com





Koch
Golgi
Ramón y Cajal
Fleming

ADN, Watson, Crick y Wilkins recibieron en 1962 el Premio Nobel de Fisiología

Etc

Ciertamente unos mindundis todos

GILIPOLLAS!!!


----------



## waukegan (23 Feb 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> _Bronx High School of Science (comúnmente llamada Bronx Science o Science, y anteriormente Science High) es una escuela secundaria pública especializada en la ciudad de Nueva York, Nueva York, Estados Unidos. Es operado por el Departamento de Educación de la Ciudad de Nueva York.
> 
> La admisión a Bronx Science implica aprobar el examen de ingreso a escuelas secundarias especializadas. Cada noviembre, alrededor de 30.000 estudiantes de octavo y noveno grado toman el examen de tres horas para ser admitidos en ocho de las nueve escuelas secundarias especializadas. La prueba es extremadamente competitiva, con *solo 800 de los 30,000 solicitantes* aceptados en Bronx Science cada año.
> 
> ...



En el sistema educativo español, es impensable hacer algo así. Cualquier representante de la charia te soltaría una jerga tipo _"seleccionar a los alumnos de mayor capacidad viola cualquier perspectiva integradora, y que flaco favor se les haría a esos chicos porque les formaría una imagen errónea de la diversidad social"_. En conclusión, todo el mundo tiene que ir al ritmo del más torpe de la clase.


----------



## dedalus (23 Feb 2022)

Lo que si existe es una parodia de los premios Nobel llamada Ig-Nobel, en homenaje a Ignatius Nobel, el cual descubrió que en un vaso de gaseosa no hay dos burbujas que suban por el mismo sitio. Los dan en Harvard.
Últimamente tienen que estar reñidísimos.


----------



## frangelico (23 Feb 2022)

dedalus dijo:


> Lo que si existe es una parodia de los premios Nobel llamada Ig-Nobel, en homenaje a Ignatius Nobel, el cual descubrió que en un vaso de gaseosa no hay dos burbujas que suban por el mismo sitio. Los dan en Harvard.
> Últimamente tienen que estar reñidísimos.



Hay un solo caso de ganador de IgNobel y de Nobel, se lo dieron por hacer levitar a una rana pequeñita en un campo magnético intenso. 









Andre Geim - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## skan (23 Feb 2022)

Aquí prefieren aprobar a los alumnos con un montón de suspensos, y regalar títulos y becas a los vagos.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Feb 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> En el sistema educativo español, es impensable hacer algo así. Cualquier representante de la charia te soltaría una jerga tipo _"seleccionar a los alumnos de mayor capacidad viola cualquier perspectiva integradora, y que flaco favor se les haría a esos chicos porque les formaría una imagen errónea de la diversidad social"_. En conclusión, todo el mundo tiene que ir al ritmo del más torpe de la clase.



Pues sí. Así es.


----------



## silenus (23 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Carl Sagan le daba mil vuesta a este tio, *no era activista político*, ni creía que le olía el culo a flores como este, da grima con su tonito de superioridad moral y telepredicador.



Hombre, sí que lo era. Sagan era un globalista y ecolojeta convencido: "_Sabemos quién habla en nombre de las naciones, pero ¿quién habla en nombre de la Tierra?_", solo que en aquella época el globalismo era algo que aún no había calado en las élites mundiales y ahora sí.

De hecho Sagan fue arrestado protestando contra las armas nucleares (norteamericanas, claro):





__





¡Carl Sagan arrestado!


Para una generación completa, Carl Sagan es sinónimo de ciencia. Este desarrolló una extensa labor como astrónomo, y estuvo vinculado a los...




sigloscuriosos.blogspot.com





No tengo duda de que de haber vivido hasta hoy estaría dándonos la murga como el que más con el "injusto" tratamiento a las mujeres y los negritos en la Ciencia, como de hecho hace su "viuda" Ann Druyan ahora en los nuevos Cosmos II y III.

Eso sí, era mejor comunicador que Tyson.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Feb 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> No eres más idiota porque no entrenas
> 
> Te pongo algunos de varias disciplinas, a ver si te suenan, SUBNORMAL!
> 
> ...



Mongolo con dislexia y/o serias dificultades de comprensión lectora tira de wikipedia.
Hala, a Parla, chavalote.


----------



## singermorning (23 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay un solo caso de ganador de IgNobel y de Nobel, se lo dieron por hacer levitar a una rana pequeñita en un campo magnético intenso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una amiga mia ganó un ignobel hara 3-4 años. Es mi modelo a seguir .


----------



## megamax (24 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> También por los científicos alemanes que captaron tras la guerra.



Hicieron pleno, se llevaron a todos los cientificuos judios europeos ya desde antes, y luego a los cientificos alemanes despues de la guerra

Einstein
Fermi
Feynmann
Bethe
Pauli



Hrodrich dijo:


> Solo un negro podría estar tan obcecado en que ser sabio en x campo te lo da un premiecito de mierda validado por la zoociedad que es putísimo papel subjetivo, taluec.



Claro, la sabiduria real es lo que diga burbuja.

Y no me pongas los ejemplos de siempre (Obama, Kissinger etc)... que una cosa es el premio Nobel de la Paz y otra es un premio Nobel de Química.


----------



## frangelico (24 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, es un premio tremendamente machirulo y heteropatriarcal que Irene Montero no aprobaría. Bueno esto tiene 4 años y recientemente ha habido algunos más.


----------



## frangelico (24 Feb 2022)

Alguno más aunque ninguno en ciencias. Es curioso que haya tantos de la Paz, como en Irlanda. Como es un premio que le dan a los que montan guerras y luego las paran....






List of black Nobel laureates - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## asakopako (24 Feb 2022)

El Bronx es un distrito muy grande. Zonas realmente malas está el South Bronx que eso es zona de guerra. Pero luego hay zonas como el estadio de los Yankees, Fordham, Pelham. Tiene casi la población de Barcelona en más o menos el mismo tamaño. No todo es madmax.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Feb 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Una amiga mia ganó un ignobel hara 3-4 años. Es mi modelo a seguir .



Cuéntanos el premio de tu amiga.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2022)

¿Aprender qué? Concreta más.


----------

